
The Dangers of 5G - kanishkdudeja
https://eluxemagazine.com/magazine/dangers-of-5g/
======
al2o3cr

       Carry shungite crystals to protect from radiation
    

Hi, I'd like to report an ongoing contamination of the environment with
bullshit.

